# Thought I would share a funny moment...



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Your lovely new center, Jamal, was playing with your Blazers team at the Delta Center this preseason.

First off, I thought it was an awful move and I don't remember the details of the trade (hopefully not taking him seriously). He really was not playing well that night, but one memory will now always stick with me when somebody mentions his name....

Magloire was fouled down low and missed the shot he was attempting. His first free-throw.... AIRBALL. By about 2 feet. I could even see a large distance between the ball and the basket, from the upper bowl. I don't think I've seen somebody airball a free throw for more than a year, that's for sure.

Anyway, just thought I would share that lovely memory. You guys seem like level-headed enough people - I hope you're not expecting much out of him this year.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I remember a good one from last year about Boozer. If you recall he missed the early part of the year with injuries. Then when he was almost healthy and ready to contribute, he got injured again and missed a lot more time.

Well, thanks for sharing some laughs.

STOMP


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

I remember when I went to Utah once...and how ridiculously dull Salt Lake is....have fun with that.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> I remember when I went to Utah once...and how ridiculously dull Salt Lake is....have fun with that.


What are you talkin' about? They just got a Starbucks last year!


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow, you guys are cool. I come in here, notice how much crap you guys talk about him, mention one thing that even your own fans could get a laugh at, and you act like I just punched your grandma.

What a wonderful representation of the members on this board. Way to go.

"Someone is joking around!?!? Quickly, insult everything you can about Utah... uh, uh, Mormons!... and a lake... which is salty! Oh man... burned."


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Wow, you guys are cool. I come in here, notice how much crap you guys talk about him, mention one thing that even your own fans could get a laugh at, and you act like I just punched your grandma.
> 
> What a wonderful representation of the members on this board. Way to go.


I'm with ya' man. I think the guys a scrub! I just think it's crazy that you just got your first Starbucks.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

do they only serve decaf there?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Xericx said:


> do they only serve decaf there?


Nope. You're thinking of the lightened alcohol content of the beers and whatnot.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

sweeet


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Nope. You're thinking of the lightened alcohol content of the beers and whatnot.


Really? I've had some pretty strong whatnot in Utah. Although that was during the last century, so perhaps times (and whatnot) have changed.

barfo


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Xericx said:


> do they only serve decaf there?


Very nice!.............Good ?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Indeed, the whatnot HAS changed.

I don't drink coffee... I think it tastes like dirt. So I couldn't tell you.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

unluckyseventeen said:


> "Someone is joking around!?!? Quickly, insult everything you can about Utah... uh, uh, Mormons!...


ha ha, Mormons :laugh:


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

That reminds me of when Ben Wallace airballed a free-throw in the playoffs and just started laughing. The funny thing was, the Pistons were up so much on whoever they were playing, that he really could just laugh about it.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

LameR said:


> That reminds me of when Ben Wallace airballed a free-throw in the playoffs and just started laughing. The funny thing was, the Pistons were up so much on whoever they were playing, that he really could just laugh about it.


Ahahaha... yeah, I remember that too. Infact, that airball was worse than the one Magloire threw up.

I can't remember a player with as little offensive skills since Dennis Rodman, and before that... I don't even know.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> I don't drink coffee... I think it tastes like dirt.


Oh, so dirt's not good enough for you? Let me tell you, when I was your age, we used real dirt in our coffee. Didn't have any of those fancy beans, or even hot water, just water from a puddle and some dirt from the pasture to make our morning drink. 

barfo


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Hahahaha. Right now on ESPN they are re-running the Rockets/Heat game from earlier tonight, and Shaq hucked up an airball during a free-throw. I don't even think it hit the net.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Indeed, the whatnot HAS changed.
> 
> I don't drink coffee... I think it tastes like dirt. So I couldn't tell you.



While there is coffee to be found in Utah, and especially in SLC, it is definately harder to come by than it is in other states, and especially in the smaller cities around Utah. I spent a couple of months up in a tiny town in northern Utah, Brigham City of all places, and it was pretty hard to find coffee. Instead of the commonly known coffee stands on the streets, there were snowcone stands and other replacements. However, I realized that coffee is indeed available in cities such as Ogden, SLC, Logan, etc... 

And about the lower percentage alcohol. Tis true sadly. I was actually there visiting my sister and that trip happened to fall during my 21st birthday. Let's just say that I didnt get as drunk as I should have or wanted to....... But I sure tried....hehe

Prunetang


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah, I'm sure in Brigham City it is... that place is out in the middle of nowhere.

Here there is a coffee shop in every little commerce plaza.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Yeah, I'm sure in Brigham City it is... that place is out in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Here there is a coffee shop in every little commerce plaza.


Yeah, I know....very "middle of nowhere". I just happen to live in an Oregon town that is also "middle of nowhere" status, so I can make the comparison. Here, in a slightly larger town, but very similarly sized, there are about 7 coffee stands. There were none there. Like I said though, the bigger cities in Utah are completely different. 

By the way, I am not trying to be combative or anything. Just throwing out my personal experience. 
Also, after my visit to Utah, I realized that the state gets an unfair bad-rap. Sure, there are a lot of mormons, blah blah blah, and they do seem to have a bit more social control than religions do in other states, but I came away impressed. I enjoyed my stay there and it kind of changed my mind about the state in general. I had a great time in SLC; saw a concert or two there. I had a great time out on the Bear River National Wildlife Refuge, where my sister was working at the time, flying around the salt marshes on bayou boats. I also had a great time out in the wilderness as we did some hiking and swimming out in the Bear River canyon area. There was a really nice lake in fact east and north of Logan.... I don't quite remember what it was called though. Very beautiul, however.

Prunetang


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

blakejack said:


> ha ha, Mormons :laugh:


I believe you ought to have a right to laugh at anyone you like. People who can't take a joke are dangerous to a pluraistic society. 

So give me Mormons over most citizens of this planet any day!

iWatas


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

I had a mormon friend once, he tried to convert me, we stopped being friends after that.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Utah, it's not your father's Delaware.


Actually I've been to Utah, and it's truly God's country....errrr Joseph Smith's country anyway.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> I can't remember a player with as little offensive skills since Dennis Rodman, and before that... I don't even know.


Chris Dudley

STOMP


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey, Stomp, I still love Duds.
But I remember one free throw he shot. Nothing but net. Trouble was it hit the bottom of the net and sailed out of bounds.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Chris Dudley could not even put dunks in let alone free throws. It was like playing 4 on 5 on offense.

<img src="http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n1/drexlersdad/HomeChrisDudleyNBA.jpg" border="0" alt="I SUCK"></a>

EDIT: Damn, Stomp beat me to Dudsbashing. REPPED!


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Wow, you guys are cool. I come in here, notice how much crap you guys talk about him, mention one thing that even your own fans could get a laugh at, and you act like I just punched your grandma.
> 
> What a wonderful representation of the members on this board. Way to go.
> 
> "Someone is joking around!?!? Quickly, insult everything you can about Utah... uh, uh, Mormons!... and a lake... which is salty! Oh man... burned."


The rule on this board is like your family. If you're in it, you can make fun of it all you want and get away with it. If you're an outsider doing that.....then this is what you get..


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I remember watching warmups before a game and seeing Dudley whiff 10 free throws in a row. I didn't know if I should be depressed or impressed that the guy kept trying. 

that was the thing about Duds that kept him playing so long despite having basically no talent--he was seven feet tall and he just kept trying. lesson to us all.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Here's the thing, Johnny Utah. Jamaal Magloire is one of our guys. We can make fun of him all we want. But when someone else comes in and makes fun of him, it's a different story. It's like a brother or sister. You can tease him or her mercilessly, and it's funny. But when some stranger from school picks on them, that's a different story.

Nobody here cares what a Jazz fan thinks about one of our players airballing a free-throw. Obviously you never watched Greg Ostertag.

Here's a funny story. Travis Outlaw dunking on Kirilenko. Twice. In Portland. You know, the game earlier this week you lost where your starters logged heavy minutes.

And everyone else here is right. Salt Lake City blows. It's a wonder you guys get any NBA free agents to go there. I had a friend who went to University of Utah, and when I visited him out there - it sucked. Let's just say the highlight of the trip is when we drove 5 hours to Las Vegas.

-Pop


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Hahahaha. Right now on ESPN they are re-running the Rockets/Heat game from earlier tonight, and Shaq hucked up an airball during a free-throw. I don't even think it hit the net.


Yeah, after reading your original post, I was going to mention this. It didn't even hit the net, it was short and off to the right. Pretty funny.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I wonder what became of that recent _incident_ in Portland involving some of the Jazz players??

Is this a reverse of that infamous Jail (bait) Blazers debacle in SLC way back when?? :laugh:


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

SodaPopinski said:


> Here's the thing, Johnny Utah. Jamaal Magloire is one of our guys. We can make fun of him all we want. But when someone else comes in and makes fun of him, it's a different story. It's like a brother or sister. You can tease him or her mercilessly, and it's funny. But when some stranger from school picks on them, that's a different story.
> 
> Nobody here cares what a Jazz fan thinks about one of our players airballing a free-throw. Obviously you never watched Greg Ostertag.
> 
> ...


I'm going to go ahead and ignore this post because it's already filled with plenty of ignorance.

A group of people shouldn't come off as jerks toward somebody "just because I am from Salt Lake City", or "just because you guys are Portland fans and I'm not". There's no reason to be a jerk, so knock it off. You have been in SLC for 5 minutes. You don't know anything. Stop being an idiot. Not only are you making yourself come off as a jerk, you're making everybody here that is being considerate look like a jerk, too.

You can go ahead and brag about how your team won a preseason game... that's fine. It doesn't solidify any point at all, and it sounds to me like you're nothing but an insecure fan. I was coming in here trying to make some conversation, and I think a player airballing a free-throw is funny. I guess I must be some kind of ******* for it, eh?

By the way, some of us here aren't closed-minded. I'm visiting Portland later this year because the city sounds appealing, and I thought I would catch a Jazz road game while I am there. Hell, I am even rooting for you guys to have a good season because I like a majority of your fan base. Good thing you are helping that cause. Way to represent your fellow board members.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> I'm going to go ahead and ignore this post because it's already filled with plenty of ignorance.
> 
> A group of people shouldn't come off as jerks toward somebody "just because I am from Salt Lake City", or "just because you guys are Portland fans and I'm not". There's no reason to be a jerk, so knock it off. You have been in SLC for 5 minutes. You don't know anything. Stop being an idiot.


What did you expect was going to happen? You make some snarky remarks about a team's player on their board and...what? Did you anticipate a highly-informed dialogue about regional differences or favorite colors?

You were going to get hosed even before you posted here. Face it.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes, I guess I should count on a group of classy fans having a few complete jerks that will "hose" somebody just because they mentioned something that I bet even you would have laughed at if you saw it.

Thanks for letting me know what I should expect on this board from now on.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Yes, I guess I should count on a group of classy fans having a few complete jerks that will "hose" somebody just because they mentioned something that I bet even you would have laughed at if you saw it.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know what I should expect on this board from now on.


It has nothing to do with Portland's fan base. It has everything to do with the sincerity of your initial comment.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

..Then perhaps you are interpreting it wrong. Reading what I have written in this same paragraph will show you that I meant no harm. If I wanted to strike up an argument I would come in here saying "The Blazers are complete crap and I hate the city of Portland!!". I wanted to strike up some conversation either about your team (I've already seen you guys say how much Magloire sucks), or just some general humorous conversation. Then all I get back is either people responding with a brain, or some other people saying "You know what else is funny? How much you SUCK! Yeah, and Utah sucks... and we beat you guys in a game that doesn't even matter. That's right, I know how to make a good point!!"

Seriously, is it that hard to interpret sarcasm?

I didn't know you guys were so attached to the same people you can't stand. You guys are more than welcome to come on over to the Jazz board and make fun of Jarron Collins. I think he sucks. If he airballed a freethrow and you thought it was funny, go ahead and post about it. At least I won't go out of my way to say "I've been to Portland once and it sucks, and you suck for even being from there!!"... that much is for sure.

I know there are people that are classy here, but you are trying to justify somebody being a complete jerk. Are you sure that's what you want to do?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

It was a hard interpretation for me because, personally, it was more of a feeling of what's the big deal with an air ball from the free throw line. Watch enough games and it isn't as uncommon as you make it out to be. It's the old "who left the window open" comment from the commentators. So finding it funny that JM (a center) threw up an air ball to the point you post it on the Blazer board . . . I didn't know what to make of it.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

My bad then. I would have figured people could have picked up on the sarcasm, but I guess not. At least you didn't turn around and say how much the city sucks, and blah blah blah.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

unluckyseventeen said:


> My bad then. I would have figured people could have picked up on the sarcasm, but I guess not. At least you didn't turn around and say how much the city sucks, and blah blah blah.


I was out there during the last Olympics. Personally, I really enjoyed Park City. To be honest, though, walking downtown around the Temple area gave me the heeby jeevies. There was just something strangely eerie about that place.........................not to mention the Mormon dudes in long trench coats walking around with those funny ear pieces on. I thought they were Secret Service at first! :laugh:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

maybe i should make a thread in the jazz board about all the times AK47 has been hurt isnt it funny?!?! I could wait till when he does it agian this year!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

ABM said:


> I was out there during the last Olympics. Personally, I really enjoyed Park City. To be honest, though, walking downtown around the Temple area gave me the heeby jeevies. There was just something strangely eerie about that place.........................not to mention the Mormon dudes in long trench coats walking around with those funny ear pieces on. I thought they were Secret Service at first! :laugh:



maybe they are....but of the church.......


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

unluckyseventeen said:


> I can't remember a player with as little offensive skills since Dennis Rodman, and before that... I don't even know.


Some career standouts in offensive ineptitude:

Pts/40 min
Greg Ostertag - 9.5
Dennis Rodman - 9.3
*Nate McMillan* - 9.3
Ben Wallace - 8.5
Chris Dudley - 8.5
Mark Eaton - 8.3
*Joel Przybilla* - 8.3
DeSagana Diop - 5.6
Manute Bol - 5.5

Notes:

Nate McMillan scored at the same rate, but at a lower percentage than Dennis Rodman

Joel Przybilla is the new Chris Dudley. In all fairness, Joel's scoring numbers have picked up the last two years. Prior to coming to Portland, Joel was averaging a very Manute-like 5.5 Pts/40 min. He's also a better free throw shooter than Duds and Big Ben (49.2% vs. 45.8% vs. 41.9%).

Compared to these guys, Jamaal Magloire is an offensive juggernaut (14.6 Pts/40 min) and money from the line (68.0%).

BNM


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> Some career standouts in offensive ineptitude:
> 
> Pts/40 min
> Greg Ostertag - 9.5
> ...



I guess that's why Joel is a "Nate guy"


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Boob-No-More said:


> Some career standouts in offensive ineptitude:
> 
> Pts/40 min
> Greg Ostertag - 9.5
> ...


It should also be noted, that other than Diop and Joel, who are still quite young, all these guys had long NBA careers. So, obviously, they excelled in other areas and helped their teams in other ways.

Chris Dudley - 16 years, rebounding, defense, free legal advice
Dennis Rodman - 14 years, rebounding, defense, side show freak
Nate McMillan - 12 years, passing, defense
Mark Eaton - 11 years, blocking shots, Paul Bunyan impersonator
Greg Ostertag - 11 years, rebounding, blocking shots, punching bag for Shaq
Ben Wallace - 10 years, rebounding, blocking shots, single-handedly brought back the 'fro
Manute Bol - 10 years, blocking shots, changing lightbulbs

BNM


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Wow, you guys are cool. I come in here, notice how much crap you guys talk about him, mention one thing that even your own fans could get a laugh at, and you act like I just punched your grandma.
> 
> What a wonderful representation of the members on this board. Way to go.
> 
> "Someone is joking around!?!? Quickly, insult everything you can about Utah... uh, uh, Mormons!... and a lake... which is salty! Oh man... burned."


Sorry man. We tend to get a bit defensive when other people come here and poke fun of our players. See, it's one thing if we do it, but quite another if a fan of some other team does it.

If you want to make fun of Magloire here (and I admit it's one of our favorite pastimes), all you have to do is renounce the Jazz and become one of us. Come on... you know you want to...



PBF


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> ..Then perhaps you are interpreting it wrong. Reading what I have written in this same paragraph will show you that I meant no harm. If I wanted to strike up an argument I would come in here saying "The Blazers are complete crap and I hate the city of Portland!!". I wanted to strike up some conversation either about your team (I've already seen you guys say how much Magloire sucks), or just some general humorous conversation. Then all I get back is either people responding with a brain, or some other people saying "You know what else is funny? How much you SUCK! Yeah, and Utah sucks... and we beat you guys in a game that doesn't even matter. That's right, I know how to make a good point!!"
> 
> Seriously, is it that hard to interpret sarcasm?
> 
> ...


I have no credibility whatsoever here but our computer is down at work so I've got some time to kill... I didn't think you were snarky at all. I thought you were just starting up a conversation about one of our new players and weren't trying to offend anyone. Some people make it a point to flame fans of other teams on principle no matter what you say. I've never been to SLC but was impressed when I watched the Olympics... it looks incredible. The stereotypes about Utah are just as lame as the stupid stuff we get from people who don't know Oregon (it rains all the time, it's a bunch of ********, etc.) and should be ignored. Okay, that's it in a nutshell, I've found the Jazz fans to be some of the most informed fans in the NBA who are as rabid about their team as we are about ours. Seriously I think it's great you stopped by to talk.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Spud147 said:


> I have no credibility whatsoever here but our computer is down at work so I've got some time to kill... I didn't think you were snarky at all. I thought you were just starting up a conversation about one of our new players and weren't trying to offend anyone. Some people make it a point to flame fans of other teams on principle no matter what you say. I've never been to SLC but was impressed when I watched the Olympics... it looks incredible. The stereotypes about Utah are just as lame as the stupid stuff we get from people who don't know Oregon (it rains all the time, it's a bunch of ********, etc.) and should be ignored. Okay, that's it in a nutshell, I've found the Jazz fans to be some of the most informed fans in the NBA who are as rabid about their team as we are about ours. Seriously I think it's great you stopped by to talk.



Ahhhhh. You're so sweet.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Ahhhhh. You're so sweet.


Uhhhh... okay. Computer's up, I'm out.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Spud147 said:


> Uhhhh... okay. Computer's up, I'm out.



Well I guess not that sweet.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Utah is a proud and storied franchise, just like the Sonics, Bucks, and Bullets/Wizards. Except they all won a title. We feel your pain though, Michael Jordan cost us our _second_ championship.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

drexlersdad said:


> Utah is a proud and storied franchise, just like the Sonics, Bucks, and Bullets/Wizards. Except they all won a title. We feel your pain though, Michael Jordan cost us our _second_ championship.


Actually Magic Johnson cost us our second championship. MJ cost us the following year.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

I remember seeing Rodman hit a three one game, and I think it was even a playoff game. One year he had a better percentage from three than some of the Bulls' guards, IIRC. 

I don't know if that relates to Mormans at all, but it might.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

tlong said:


> Actually Magic Johnson cost us our second championship. MJ cost us the following year.


Ahh the infamous rolling the ball down the court to run the clock out....


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Oh, by the way I was saying that Ben Wallace had offensive deficiency syndrome... just incase you guys were thinking I was still talking about Jamal.

Those finals years were still really great. To show you how neat it was that we got it, the night that Stockton hit the 3 in Houston to send us to the finals, about 15,000-20,000 fans showed up at the airport (keep in mind there was about 750k in our city at that time... not a bad ratio!) to greet the Jazz and they all cheered them when they got off the plane and stuff. Keep in mind, when their plane arrived it was 3:15 AM! 

Even if we lost it was awesome just to host them. This city was nuts, and the Delta Center was by far the loudest building in the NBA.

Then, when they lost the Finals in Chicago, there were another 15k there to greet them at the tarmac. It was really something.

Anyway, nice to chat with you all. (not trying to end the thread)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Oh, by the way I was saying that Ben Wallace had offensive deficiency syndrome... just incase you guys were thinking I was still talking about Jamal.
> 
> Those finals years were still really great. To show you how neat it was that we got it, the night that Stockton hit the 3 in Houston to send us to the finals, about 15,000-20,000 fans showed up at the airport (keep in mind there was about 750k in our city at that time... not a bad ratio!) to greet the Jazz and they all cheered them when they got off the plane and stuff. Keep in mind, when their plane arrived it was 3:15 AM!
> 
> ...


we did that back in 90, altho not 15K..

btw, did you mean SLC metro had 750K? because iirc, the city of SLC has like 200K, and the metro is what, 1.2 bills, right?

did you mean SLC metro?

Not meaning to nitpick, I just always assumed the population of SLC proper was bupkiss.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Hap said:


> we did that back in 90, altho not 15K..
> 
> btw, did you mean SLC metro had 750K? because iirc, the city of SLC has like 200K, and the metro is what, 1.2 bills, right?
> 
> ...


Ummm, Metro had about 750K, and that is counting everything about 10 miles either direction of downtown.

Today it is about a little over 1million. It's a pretty cozy little city so that much support was just crazy.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I didn't see anything wrong with your orininal post, unluckyseventeen. Did you insult the city? No. Did you insult the team? No. Did you insult Jamaal? Not really, you just let us know about one ugly shot that you saw live and wanted to share with people who couldn't see it. I don't stand for baiting or trolling, but I don't see your post as either. I hope you continue to post in this forum sometimes, I meant it when I said in my rules post that I like it when fans of other teams visit.

By the way, be sure to stop by Free Geek when you come to Portland!

Also, I love your sig!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

gambitnut said:


> I didn't see anything wrong with your orininal post, unluckyseventeen. Did you insult the city? No. Did you insult the team? No. Did you insult Jamaal? Not really, you just let us know about one ugly shot that you saw live and wanted to share with people who couldn't see it. I don't stand for baiting or trolling, but I don't see your post as either. I hope you continue to post in this forum sometimes, I meant it when I said in my rules post that I like it when fans of other teams visit.
> 
> By the way, be sure to stop by Free Geek when you come to Portland!
> 
> Also, I love your sig!


I definitely feel the same way. Just because someone doesn't like some of our players means we have to dislike him, it's always good to get outside opinions and I hope you keep posting.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I was going to say something about it ealier, but thought I would let a mod of the forum do it instead. I could see you flaming him if he was trolling or baiting, but the man was voicing an expierence of the game that he thought was funny. I don't think he was trying to down your team/player or your city. I just didn't like how some of you flamed him for no reason and started cracking jokes about him and the state of Utah.

AK-47


----------

